# Door to Door Sales



## peace-love-and-suds (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone had experience in the US with door to door cp soap selling?  What kind of response could I expect with this more direct approach?  How many bars an hour can one expect to move?


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 24, 2011)

Are you talking about cold calls - walking up to some stranger's door and knocking?  I'd be scared to death to do that, especially alone.  From a consumer standpoint, I know I have a personal policy of not answering the door for solicitors.  I might consider distributing advertising that way, leaving a doorknob hang but not actually knocking on someone's door.  You would certainly need to know the laws of your own community regarding things like this.  JMHO.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2011)

as a customer that would be annoying. lol. I hate anyone knocking on my door. a lot of times I ignore them.

as a seller and as a woman (who watches too many crime shows) that would be scary.


----------



## xyxoxy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ditto...
I don't answer my door to solicitors and I would not feel safe knocking on strangers' doors. But dropping off flyers, business cards, and free samples outside might not be a bad idea, though I can't speak from experience.


----------



## Scentapy (Dec 28, 2011)

Same as above - I DO NOT answer my door to anyone I don't know & I would be annoyed.


----------



## SoapyD (Dec 28, 2011)

Not counting the safety factor, soap is HEAVY!  How much could you carry around with you, and how?  Backpack? Briefcase?  It just doesn't seem practical to me.


----------



## Tegan (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, I let my 80lbs boxer answer the door for me.  If it's someone he's been introduced to before he's fine.....if not....well....they better have called in advance!  

I think in today's world it's not a good idea to be going door to door.  Too many people will be either annoyed or angry, or cautious enough that they wont answer the door.  I think you'd be better off finding a market or wholesale somewhere.


----------



## carebear (Dec 28, 2011)

It's illegal in my town unless you get a permit from the police dept. 

Maybe in your neck of the woods it would work, but in many areas you can expect a cold reception and someone calling the police.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 28, 2011)

Like all the others, I don't open my door to solicitors, or anyone else for that matter unless I know who you are and/or I am expecting you. My neighbor a few houses down from me got raped a few years ago by a door-to-door salesman to whom she had opened up her door. The scary thing is that it could've been me in her shoes since it turns out the very same guy came to my door first, but I didn't answer when he rang because I didn't know him. 



It would be better if you printed up a brochure or something like what xyxoxy suggested instead, or do what what Tegan suggested.

IrishLass


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 11, 2013)

I would never buy soap from a door-to-door salesperson. I never buy anything this way. Never in my life encountered so many of them until I moved to Texas. And I ask every one of them for their peddlar's license. They never have one and so I threaten to call the cops on them if they don't leave the neighborhood. I've done that twice.
I mean seriously - I don't know these people, why would I trust them? I also make a much bigger show of my barking dogs than they really deserve (they sound so crazy, but are so small, ha ha)


----------



## gratia (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree.  Not a good idea.  I think it would annoy me to have someone come to my house and try to sell me soap.  Sure, go ahead and put an information packet/sheet or brochure they can order from and mail to you or a location where they can find you and your soaps.


----------



## Candybee (Jul 1, 2013)

On the other hand what if someone does open their door, greets you with a big smile and lots of charm. They are genuinely interested in your products so invite you in so they can look at them and discuss them in more detail with you. You find them charming and inviting and go inside... are you prepared for what may happen next?


----------



## manwithbeers (Jul 2, 2013)

I would think you would have much more success doing parties like so many other products out there. As annoying as I think they are some people love going to those parties because they are social events.

Find someone willing to be a host to their friends and see what happens. Bring all your inventory and let folks try samples, touch and smell your stuff. It works for all those others and all the diet stuff.

Give the host free bars and 25% off anything they buy. It may attract other folks to host a party as well. You must have a friend or neighbor willing to do that for you. :razz:

Good luck


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd be too lazy to do it and like others said there are safety concerns, but if you feel safe, why not?  I don't see anything wrong with it.  Some people don't mind door-to-door salespeople.  I know when I was a kid we did a lot of it for school fundraisers.


----------

